# איתך  / עמך  ־ עימך



## Esh

Hello. First time here. I sometimes feel a bit confused and lost when I have to use these structures.

Does anybody know the difference between   איתך  and  עימך ? 

Why should I say >  אני הולך איתך

instead of > אני הולך עימך

??

I'd appreciate your help.

Tks


----------



## k8an

At least in conversational speech and probably 99% of music/television/other uses, איתך is the only form used. To my ear עימך is literary or biblical perhaps, meaning that you do (extremely) occasionally hear it used when people try to sound very formal or as an idiom. I'm not even sure of when specifically to use it.


----------



## arielipi

עימך = איתך
theyre just synonyms.


----------



## Esh

k8an said:


> At least in conversational speech and probably 99% of music/television/other uses, איתך is the only form used. To my ear עימך is literary or biblical perhaps, meaning that you do (extremely) occasionally hear it used when people try to sound very formal or as an idiom. I'm not even sure of when specifically to use it.



I had this impression but I was not quite sure about it. Many Tks for your help.


----------



## Esh

arielipi said:


> עימך = איתך
> theyre just synonyms.



Now I feel more secure about it. It was really helpful - many tks!


----------



## ystab

Interestingly, in its base form (i.e. no declension), את is obsolete and עם is the word used today.


----------



## Esh

ystab said:


> Interestingly, in its base form (i.e. no declension), את is obsolete and עם is the word used today.



That was something that I really noticed in my hebrew studies but couldn't understand the reason why at all lol Anyway, many tks for your helpul comment, ystab


----------



## k8an

ystab said:


> Interestingly, in its base form (i.e. no declension), את is obsolete and עם is the word used today.



I used to always wonder about this. It's bizarre.


----------

